# Sex & treatment



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Peter,

What is your opinion on sex around the time of transfer.
According to new research it may be beneficial.

Maxi.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

maxi said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> What is your opinion on sex around the time of transfer.
> According to new research it may be beneficial.
> ...


Carry on as normal, there is no proven benefit or adverse effect

Good luck!

Peter


----------

